# Real advertisements



## Gene53 (Jul 5, 2008)

These are actual advertisements that have appeared in papers across the country:

Toaster: A gift that every member of the family appreciates. Automatically burns toast. 

Stock up and save. Limit: one. 

For Rent: 6-room hated apartment. 

Man, honest. Will take anything. 

Man wanted to work in dynamite factory. Must be willing to travel. 

Wanted: Hair-cutter. Excellent growth potential. 

 Auto Repair Service. Free pick-up and delivery. Try us once, you'll never go anywhere again. 

Illiterate? Write today for free help.

Mt. Kilimanjaro, the breathtaking backdrop for the Serena Lodge. Swim in the lovely pool while you drink it all in.

Dog for sale: eats anything and is fond of children.

Lost: small apricot poodle. Reward. Neutered. Like one of the family.

Christmas tag-sale. Handmade gifts for the hard-to-find person.

Semi-Annual after-Christmas Sale.

LOL!
Gene


----------



## NightOwl (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for the chuckle! I'll have to make sure I get my next ad right Lol. :rolling:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jul 11, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------

